# What Type of Perfume/ Cologne Do You Wear?



## Beezer (Sep 26, 2022)

I bought a very expensive bottle of Chanel perfume for my wife on her birthday, but she was allergic to it.

So she gave it to her mother! Now my mother-in-law smells like what my wife should smell like!

AWKward MOment!

I wear Axe body spray. I like the scent and it's quite cheap to purchase.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 26, 2022)

None. Some people are allergic, or don't like certain smells, so it's not worth it.


----------



## Beezer (Sep 26, 2022)

Here's an old picture of my wife wearing Ralph Lauren. lol!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2022)

What Type of Perfume/ Cologne Do You Wear?​
Irish Spring

The big bar


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 26, 2022)

Nothing.  I can't stand perfumes and colognes.  Just my preference.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 26, 2022)

When I was younger, I wore Aisha Ashley musk. At some point later, I followed a lady in a mall to ask her what she was wearing...she smelled *so *good. She was wearing Design. So for awhile I wore that. When I smelled Jovan White musk, I loved it and have been wearing it ever since. I've gotten several compliments on how nice I smell.


----------



## Jules (Sep 26, 2022)

Only on the very rarest occasion will I put a dab on one wrist. Actually haven’t done it in two or three years.  As @NorthernLight says so many places don’t permit it now.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 27, 2022)

I haven't worn stinkum since the  Vietnam era. I wore something called British Sterling back  then but now days all that stuff makes me sneeze.


----------



## Trish (Sep 27, 2022)

I use a light eau de toilette, something like Body Shop's White Musk.  My mum gave me some Yardley English Lavendar which is nice. The treatment I am having atm means I can't wear scents and, heavy ones give me headache anyway.  My favourite fragrance is an old one called Red Door,   

https://www.elizabetharden.co.uk/fragrance/red-door/
https://www.thebodyshop.com/en-gb/range/white-musk/c/c00118


----------



## Blessed (Sep 27, 2022)

These days it's bengay or icy hot.

When I was younger Sung, Shalimar and Oscar De La Renta.


----------



## win231 (Sep 27, 2022)

Depends on who I'm going to be around.  On a date, I spray on a little "Phat Farm."
Funny story from 35 years ago.  I always put on a little cologne before work.
I stopped at a store to pick up lunch.  The woman who waited on me asked me, "What's that cologne you're wearing?"
I said, "It's called "Fahrenheit."
She said, "Well, if I didn't have to stay at work, I'd follow you wherever you're going."
I said, "You'd need lots of gas; my job is 50 miles away."
She said "Doesn't matter."   ROFLOL!


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2022)

Now that you mention it, I can't remember the last time I've smelled cologne on anyone. How are these companies staying in business? 

I'd prefer a clean scent coming from a body lotion, clean clothes fresh from the dryer, shampoo with a subtle clean scent, Crest's Arctic Fresh toothpaste, etc.

I sometimes use the chapsticks my daughter gave me for Christmas in flavors of Marshmallow, Candy Cane, Hot Chocolate, and Cake Batter for all those men out there waiting to kiss me  < pinocchio. I'm not joking about the chapsticks though. They're real and yummy


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

I wear Joop, Pasha de Cartier Fragrance, and YSL Opium.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

I have many perfumes which include Coco by Chanel.. and Gardenia Petale by Van Cleef & Arpels... .. I wear Calvin Klein Eternity on an almost daily  Basis... 

I like After shave on a man.. and  Fahrenheit that @win231 mentioned is one of my favourites...


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 27, 2022)

Very Very rare that I would go somewhere where a cologne would be warranted.
I bought a 100ml bottle of Body Kouros at least 28 years ago. There is still well over half the bottle left.
It still has it's aroma as if it was new.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2022)

*I wear Shalimar by Guerlain.*


----------



## katlupe (Sep 27, 2022)

For years I wore all the latest fragrances. Then all of a sudden they all smelled like fly spray to me. Over the years almost all scents affect me to the point of my tongue getting numb and feeling nauseous for a long time. I found I suffer from Multiple Chemical Sensitivities (MLS) and is not just fragrances but all chemical smells. So none for me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

None, but I don't shave so no need for aftershave.  I have no real preference for women, just so it's not too much.  Don't really see the need for it, most women smell just fine without.  Men too, I guess but I am less likely to notice.  

The other day a woman said that I smelled good, I just laughed and said I had recently had a shower.  It wasn't a come on, the lady is someone I know, and I know her female partner as well...


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 27, 2022)

Oder-of-sweat.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 27, 2022)

Arpege by Lanvin when I can get it.  Use it sparingly.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Oder-of-sweat.


Like that!  As I recall Gomer Pyle wore "Man and Horse" cologne.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 27, 2022)

Japanese Cherry Blossom body lotion from Bath and Body Works leaves an all-day light fragrance and I use it daily after I shower

My perfumes are Chanel #5, Hermes 24 Faubourg, and Narciso Rodriguez For Her. They each layer beautifully with the body lotion.

I use my body lotion daily, it’s light and subtle for work,  and choose a perfume depending on what event I’m going to. My kids and grands have all commented on how nice I always smell. My husband loves when I add perfume to my daily body lotion fragrance, which he also enjoys.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2022)

Jo Malone .. rarely wear perfume unless I'm going to a special event. Haven't been to one since Covid hit. I like light, citrusy scents.


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 27, 2022)

No perfume here....I shower with Ivory Lilac body wash though.


----------



## timoc (Sep 27, 2022)

*I shower every day* with a pleasant scented soap to rid me of 'Odour de le Phart', and it works for a while.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 27, 2022)

Creed.


----------



## Della (Sep 27, 2022)

Back in the 80's I discovered I liked  a cologne called Chantilly and wore it for about a year, then turned against it.   My husband still gets me a bottle almost every Christmas.  I have quite a collection under the sink.


----------



## kimmer (Sep 27, 2022)

Just my daily body wash when I take a shower and Stetson cologne if I would happen to go out anywhere


----------



## Kika (Sep 27, 2022)

Tom Ford's Black orchid.
Used to be daily, but now only special occasions.
Not many of those lately.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 27, 2022)

Della said:


> Back in the 80's I discovered I liked  a cologne called Chantilly and wore it for about a year, then turned against it.   My husband still gets me a bottle almost every Christmas.  I have quite a collection under the sink.


That's funny!!!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 27, 2022)

Catche was my choice for many of my younger years.
Coco Chanel is now my signature, for over 40 years.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 27, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Oder-of-sweat.


Yeah, that's what my lady is attracted to
Have yet to let her down

Me, I like the smell of clothes off the line
That's my latest 'cologne'


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 27, 2022)

When I was younger  it was  Evening in Paris  every day until it was discontinued then  Chanel#5 Lotion  but now only when I go out.


----------



## IKE (Sep 27, 2022)

I've always liked the smell and if I had my way I'd splash a little Hoppe's #9 behind my ears and call it done but since I don't have my way mama likes the way Polo Blue smells on me.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 27, 2022)

IKE said:


> I've always liked the smell and if I had my way I'd splash a little Hoppe's #9 behind my ears and call it done


I'm there with that
Maybe a shot of WD-40 for deodorant

With that, walk thru a sprinkling of man glitter, I'm ready for a hot date


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 27, 2022)

I don't have one #1 favorite, quite a few that I like, but some of my top preferences are Jovan Black Musk, Chantilly, and Chanel no.5.


----------



## Right Now (Sep 27, 2022)

I like the lighter fragrances now.  I use Daisy Dream by Marc Jacobs, and used to spritz on Happy by Clinique when at work.
Thirty years ago it was Opium, but it much too heavy a scent now.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 27, 2022)

My favorite perfume was Norell but I don't think they make it anymore. My huzz sometimes wears Old Spice which I like but the aftershave I can't stand is Axe, ugh, I hate Axe! And for a while a couple of years ago, seems like every place I went, there was somebody near me wearing Axe, ugh; there was even a laundry detergent for a while that smelled like Axe.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 27, 2022)

Right now it is "Angel" but I am getting tired of it so will go back to Chanel No 5. I also have so old Avon "Wishing" cream which I am trying to use up.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 27, 2022)

oh, another top favorite:  Avon's Sweet Honesty.  I've always liked that.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 27, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Nothing.  I can't stand perfumes and colognes.  Just my preference.


I used to wear the popular fragrances back in the day. But I found that my asthma improved drastically when I quit using. Since quitting smoking 11 yr.s ago my asthma is basically gone.


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 27, 2022)

Denenes and Nenuco.  Both are baby colognes, made in Spain.  Also, 4711, unisex cologne, made in Germany.


----------



## Bella (Sep 27, 2022)

I have favorite perfumes but stopped buying commercial ones years ago because of the toxic chemicals. I now wear natural fragrances that I concoct myself or order from boutique perfumeries.




I have a penchant for "green" fragrances. My old favorites in order.

Cabochard by Grès - a legendary green leather chypre

Ma Griffe by Carven - fresh spicy, floral, dry, aldehydic & smooth green woody chypre

Fendi -  spicy amber oriental/chypre, luxurious flowers and smoky leathers

Norell by Norell - a deep green floral chypre, amber/wood/musk

Germaine by Germaine Monteil  -  fresh, green, floral chypre

Bat Sheba by Israeli perfumer Judith Muller - a honeyed-rose oriental chypre

My husband was particularly fond of spicy oriental fragrances, so I occasionally wore Opium for him.

I still wear my natural perfumes but not as often as I used to.

*How to Know If Your Perfume Is Poisoning You* >  https://www.healthline.com/health/perfume-poisoning

Bella


----------



## Della (Sep 27, 2022)

Popular perfumes when I was in college were Emerald, which was my favorite,  Windsong which whispers your name, and Ambush, which won the day.  Our whole dorm reeked of it on Saturday night.  

Our dates always smelled like they had bathed in English Leather or British Sterling. 

 One of my boyfriends was relatively poor so he smelled like Aqua Velva. I liked that best, it was so fresh and clean.


----------



## jujube (Sep 27, 2022)

Most perfumes give a headache.  I dab on some orange or other citrus essential oil and that works for perfume.

Old Spice.....we kids always got my grandpa a big bottle of Old Spice every year for Christmas. He'd make a big deal out of it and exclaim how it was EXACTLY what he wanted.   It wasn't til I was grown that my grandmother told me that he hated the smell of Old Spice and that he'd just replace last year's bottle on the bathroom shelf with the new one. Then he'd give last year's bottle to his helper with the provision that he wouldn't wear it to work.  At least it didn't go to waste.....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I don't have one #1 favorite, quite a few that I like, but some of my top preferences are Jovan Black Musk, Chantilly, and Chanel no.5.


personally I'm not keen on Chanel No 5.. I find it too heavy, to cloying and too old ladyish.. no offence intended


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

jujube said:


> Most perfumes give a headache.  I dab on some orange or other citrus essential oil and that works for perfume.
> 
> Old Spice.....we kids always got my grandpa a big bottle of Old Spice every year for Christmas. He'd make a big deal out of it and exclaim how it was EXACTLY what he wanted.   It wasn't til I was grown that my grandmother told me that he hated the smell of Old Spice and that he'd just replace last year's bottle on the bathroom shelf with the new one. Then he'd give last year's bottle to his helper with the provision that he wouldn't wear it to work.  At least it didn't go to waste.....


lol..my granda always wore Old Spice.. I hate that smell.. and I swear Gin and tonic smells exactly the same...


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> personally I'm not keen on Chanel No 5.. I find it too heavy, to cloying and too old ladyish.. no offence intended


Everybody has their own preferences.     No offense taken.


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 27, 2022)

I love fragrance, on both men and women.  I remember hearing once that you should only smell it if you leaned in very close to a person.  I'm very much a homebody so I rarely remember to spritz myself.  I am in love with everything by Beekman 1802, and I admit I have a fairly new bottle of Emeraude.  Once had a dear friend who wore Blue, I I liked that, and I still love Old Spice.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 27, 2022)

I used to be very big on Estee Lauder's White Diamonds. My husband used to get it for me every Christmas. Then, I tried Bvlgari (I think that's the spelling) and I don't use it that much because it's heavy. Lately, I spritz some Red from Elizabeth Arden. I always like to go to bed wearing a perfume. It feels like aromatherapy and lulls me to sleep.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Sep 27, 2022)

Forever Emeraude, just a dab though, or I will react with sneezing and dripping eyes lol, otherwise I so much enjoy very light lotion scents, just a dab also.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 27, 2022)

EmeraudeLovelyLady said:


> Forever Emeraude, just a dab though, or I will react with sneezing and dripping eyes lol, otherwise I so much enjoy very light lotion scents, just a dab also.


I totally forgot about that one.  I liked it, too, but haven't seen it in years.  It's a very nice scent!


----------



## win231 (Sep 27, 2022)

IKE said:


> I've always liked the smell and if I had my way I'd splash a little Hoppe's #9 behind my ears and call it done but since I don't have my way mama likes the way Polo Blue smells on me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 241606View attachment 241607


Hoppe's smells sorta good, but it only cleans carbon.  "Shooter's Choice" smells terrible, but cleans better.  And it eats up Nitrile & Latex gloves, too.


----------



## Remy (Sep 27, 2022)

I don't buy perfume anymore. I think I mentioned it before, the department store closed but whenever I went in there I'd find the Opium bottle (sample bottle) and douse myself. My car would smell like it for 3 days. Love the smell of that perfume.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 27, 2022)

I wear Guess Perfume, Love Perfume,  Hawaiian Ginger oil, Vanderbilt Perfume.


----------



## jujube (Sep 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> lol..my granda always wore Old Spice.. I hate that smell.. and I swear Gin and tonic smells exactly the same...


You are right!  I've always thought that gin smells like old perfume.


----------



## Alizerine (Sep 27, 2022)

I really l like Hermes' "Un Jardin Sur Le Nil" (light and fresh and crisp) but I ran out a year ago and won't be ordering more unless I find a deal. I like Yardley Lavander soap.


----------



## Been There (Sep 28, 2022)

Zip!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2022)

Years ago it was Norell. I don't think they make it anymore. Also Clinique's Aromatic Elixer.

There were others.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 28, 2022)

Here in Toronto the University Health Network ( 9 hospitals ) have  a "No Fragrance Policy " for both visitors, patients, and staff. Link. Fragrance (nathansoncommunications.com)   And they DO enforce the rule.   Thank God for that policy.   JImB.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 28, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> When I was younger  it was  Evening in Paris  every day until it was discontinued then  Chanel#5 Lotion  but now only when I go out.


Evening in Paris isn't completely gone yet.  The Vermont Country Store still sells it, and when I was checking to make certain I was right, I discovered they still sell British Sterling......  Don't think I will order any, however.


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 28, 2022)

I don’t use any type of perfume. Back in the 70’s, I liked White Shoulders.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 28, 2022)

Llynn said:


> Evening in Paris isn't completely gone yet.  The Vermont Country Store still sells it, and when I was checking to make certain I was right, I discovered they still sell British Sterling......  Don't think I will order any, however.


 Yes after I posted before did some checking and found this...

"*The scent was discontinued in the late 1960s, and revived and reformulated by Chanel in the early 1990s*."

My friends and I used it in our early days when I lived in UK and we went dancing.  
The boys loved it!...so we wore it non stop
Oh what fun !
Amazon advertise  and I had a quick look but couldn't see it...anyway,  now I am happy enough with my Chanel lotion.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2022)

Many years ago I started wearing Obsession by Calvin Klein and my husband loves it so I wear it all the time;


----------



## David777 (Sep 29, 2022)

None.  I seem to be at the extreme part of Bell Curve on lack of human body skin oil odors.  I'll wear the same socks for days and one would not know it.   I tend to keep overly clean.  When hiking with others, most mosquitoes go for the others.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 4, 2022)

I just purchased some Passion Fruit body lotion, nice, mild and smell great.


----------



## jujube (Oct 4, 2022)

Llynn said:


> Evening in Paris isn't completely gone yet.  The Vermont Country Store still sells it, and when I was checking to make certain I was right, I discovered they still sell British Sterling......  Don't think I will order any, however.



Yes, but do they carry "Evening in Hoboken"?  It goes great with a fifth of Mad Dog 40-40 and you don't need a passport.


----------

